# Normal stool then turns to diarrhea ? Help?!



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I was feeding her blue buffalo and she would have normal stool for days and they it would turn into diarrhea/runs...this keeps going on. I then took her to the vet and she tested negative for giardia/worms. We still did panacur incase. We transitioned her to Fromm LBP and she was having excellent stool for about a week! Now she has diarrhea AGAIN! I am now worried she has EPI or SIBO. I do give her one probiotic/digestive enzyme in the morning.

Should I try fromms grain free food??


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it may be the duck or the puppy kibble is too rich for her. Perhaps try an adult food. Also, if you can, incease the digestive enzyme.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> I think it may be the duck or the puppy kibble is too rich for her. Perhaps try an adult food. Also, if you can, incease the digestive enzyme.


As of today I am feeding her s digestive enzyme in the not sing and at night. Hopefully that helps! Had diarrhea last night then this morning it was totally normal


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Well ever since giving her two a day she hasn't gotten the runs at all. Does this mean it's possible she has EPI?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Very sad to post that this issue is not even close to over. I am so stressed out over this I feel like it's ruining my life. Had normal stool then got soft and then started to get firm and again and now straight water...


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That's too bad  I suggest you contact your vet and explain what has been going on.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Try The Honest Kitchen dehydrated food. My pup didn't digest kibble well and this food has been great for her. Had her tested for EPI, negative.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Mary Beth said:


> That's too bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am going to be callin the vet in the morning. She wants to do a GI panel


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

ausdland said:


> Try The Honest Kitchen dehydrated food. My pup didn't digest kibble well and this food has been great for her. Had her tested for EPI, negative.


 she tested negative for giardia and has yet to be tested for EPI. We give her digestive enzymes and thought they were helping but apparently not.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

We give her digestive enzymes and thought they were helping but apparently not.

what were the digestive enzymes and why do you think they are not helping.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds maybe like a food allergy ? Compare ingredients in both Blue Buffalo and Fromm and see if any of the ingredient match up, meat, filers like peas or beets most dog food brands have a single ingredient kinds and if the vet doesn't find anything wrong medically you can try elimination diet. Hope your pup feels better soon


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

MishkasMom said:


> Sounds maybe like a food allergy ? Compare ingredients in both Blue Buffalo and Fromm and see if any of the ingredient match up, meat, filers like peas or beets most dog food brands have a single ingredient kinds and if the vet doesn't find anything wrong medically you can try elimination diet. Hope your pup feels better soon


 but if it was an allergy why would she do great for two weeks and then bam back to this !


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

carmspack said:


> We give her digestive enzymes and thought they were helping but apparently not.
> 
> what were the digestive enzymes and why do you think they are not helping.


cause she got the runs again. They were naturvet digestive enzyme plus pro biotic


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

She has been on authority...bb limited ingredient...bb large breed puppy and now fromm


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Could there be something in the garden/house that she is eating that you don't know about that is upsetting her tummy?


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

i understand you. My dogs poo seems to ruin my life im all paranoid about it cant do anything but keep watching, oh is it good, oh is the diarrhea back etc. What i suggest is that you have the vet do a blood panel. Not just a regular one, ask for b12 levels, TCLI (for epi) , PLI (pancreatitis -although doesnt sound like it, still nice to find out the levels) Im going through a similar thing. he never has full diarrhea but sometimes a perfect poop ends runny sometimes soft. Good couple of days and then all of a sudden bad again. Turned out my dogs b12 level is low and we suspect IBD or SIBO. Would be interesting to see how yours will turn out dont forget to tell the vet you want to see b12 levels

Edit: How old is the dog by the way?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

konathegsd said:


> cause she got the runs again. They were naturvet digestive enzyme plus pro biotic


you have given a brand but not what the enzymes are .


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

KaiserAus said:


> Could there be something in the garden/house that she is eating that you don't know about that is upsetting her tummy?


i actually don't have a yard currently. We watch her like a hawk to make sure she doesn't eat anything off the floor


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

carmspack said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > cause she got the runs again. They were naturvet digestive enzyme plus pro biotic
> ...


https://www.chewy.com/naturvet-digestive-enzymes-plus/dp/108207

These are the ones. We started off with 1 at breakfast but still had slightly soft stool in the morning so we did one at breakfast and one at dinner and she had firm stool for about a week


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> i understand you. My dogs poo seems to ruin my life im all paranoid about it cant do anything but keep watching, oh is it good, oh is the diarrhea back etc. What i suggest is that you have the vet do a blood panel. Not just a regular one, ask for b12 levels, TCLI (for epi) , PLI (pancreatitis -although doesnt sound like it, still nice to find out the levels) Im going through a similar thing. he never has full diarrhea but sometimes a perfect poop ends runny sometimes soft. Good couple of days and then all of a sudden bad again. Turned out my dogs b12 level is low and we suspect IBD or SIBO. Would be interesting to see how yours will turn out dont forget to tell the vet you want to see b12 levels
> 
> Edit: How old is the dog by the way?


She also has had the issue of a perfect poop then runny at the end. She is almost 7 months old and only weighs 38lbs. Every time she gets the runs we lose a couple pounds. About 2/3 weeks ago the vet gave her panacur and antibiotics for 10 days while we fed a bland diet for 5 days. She gained 6 pounds in 10 days. We were so excited that things were working! Then this ): we are thinking about doing a allergy test ?

If it is SIBO, is that fixable ?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

then here are your ingredients 

Nutritional Info
Ingredients
Glycerine, Potato Starch, Brewer's Dried Yeast, Lecithin, Fructooligosaccharide, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Solubles, Trichoderma Longibrachiatum, Carica Papaya, Dried Bacillus Coagulans Fermentation Product, Canola Oil, Natural Flavoring, Deionized Water, Tapioca Starch, Sorbic Acid (a Preservative), Citric Acid (a Preservative), Natural Mixed Tocopherols (a Preservative), Rosemary, and Vegetable Oil.


mmmmmmmmmm 

those are the ingredients listed when you visit the ingredients links --- BUT --- when you go to the image of the actual container and roll over and magnify , the ingredient list is DIFFERENT

https://www.chewy.com/naturvet-digestive-enzymes-plus/dp/108207 

there it starts off with brewer's yeast and flax seed and later in the list includes malto dextrins .

there is a change in wording . In the ingredient list , as provided by the web site , it states NATURAL mixed tocopherols .
On the actual unit it merely says mixed tocopherols. That is not equal. There could be 3 or 2 tocopherols out of a potential 4 . 

A natural vitamin E , (tocopherols) actually has 8 compounds, 4 tocopherols and 4 tocotrienols. That is NATURAL

when you say digestive enzymes I was expecting , protease, lipase, cellulase, amylase, at the very basic minimum.
then you could have added bromelain, papain, (although there is papaya) and betaine.

you have bacillus coagulans as a probiotic because it happens to be the one probiotic which can survive high temperatures .

there is a lot of processing going on to make a little chewable treat.

brewer's yeast and flaxseed create issues for many dogs . Flaxseed is apt to be GMO as in the canola oil in the product .
Flaxseed is unstable and the beneficial omega 3 is changed over to the chemical bonds of inflammatory omega 6.

no amylase to help you digest all those starches ?

maybe you can use it as a training treat


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

carmspack said:


> then here are your ingredients
> 
> Nutritional Info
> Ingredients
> ...


What kind of digestive enzymes do you reccomend? I'm willing to try different kinds. Do you think it's possible that it's allergies? I feel like if it was then she wouldn't have fine stools for 10 days then back to the runs.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I dont know for sure myself if it is fixable or not if SIBO. needs antibiotics like tylan or metro . We dont know for sure yet we will go for another BLood panel this friday and then decide accordingly. You should find a good digestive enzymes yes but deffinitely go get a blood panel done with the things i said above. Could very well be food intolerance it causes inconsistent stools too but i would think its probably something like mine (hope not)


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> I dont know for sure myself if it is fixable or not if SIBO. needs antibiotics like tylan or metro . We dont know for sure yet we will go for another BLood panel this friday and then decide accordingly. You should find a good digestive enzymes yes but deffinitely go get a blood panel done with the things i said above. Could very well be food intolerance it causes inconsistent stools too but i would think its probably something like mine (hope not)


i wish it was just food!! It's just so odd that we can have fantastic stool then two weeks later it goes soft and sometimes runny. Do you reccomend any product for the enzymes ?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Well she just had her first poop of the day andddd.....COMPLETEY normal...actually it was perfect. No idea what's going on.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok so my vet wants to do a mal digestive panel....never even heard of that?? She wants to do that before a GI panel...


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

How is that? Is it still a blood test? When will you be getting that done? Good luck!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I wanted to do tommorow but it will probably be Saturday because I wanted to research the test more. No idea what it is and the tech on the phone didn't really know either. I need to talk to the vet. I guess it has to do with her not digesting her food


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Got the full gi panel done....everything came back perfect....it must be the food. We are about to try natural balance limited ingredient bison and sweet potatoe


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes!! We went through very similar issues as you and all tests came back negative(gut bacteria was only slightly elevated). A week of antibiotics and a probiotic worked like a charm, but now that meds are over just today her poop has become softer and less formed yet again so I'm waiting to see if it turns back to pudding/diarrhea and we're back at square one.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

lalabug said:


> Good luck!! Let us know how it goes!! We went through very similar issues as you and all tests came back negative(gut bacteria was only slightly elevated). A week of antibiotics and a probiotic worked like a charm, but now that meds are over just today her poop has become softer and less formed yet again so I'm waiting to see if it turns back to pudding/diarrhea and we're back at square one.


She was on 10 days of antibiotics...currently feeding her plain chicken and rice...so far so good, except she hasnt pooped in a few days.


----------

